# Amf Hercules Nottingham, England.



## Bob B. (May 20, 2016)

Hello,

I have recently inherited 2 Hercules 3 speed bicycles that are in nice condition. This is a his and hers matched set with period accoutrements. I would like to know the value of these as well as age. Pics to follow shortly.

Thanks in advance,
Bob.


----------



## wrongway (May 20, 2016)

I probably had a similar boys version once with the 'camel back' (bent top tube) frame. Too short for me so I sold it. Mine had a pointed chain guard that made it look like it was going fast even when it wasn't moving. If you look on the hub (if it's a Sturmey Archer) you'll see numbers such as '3 65'. that would make it a 1965 model made in March.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 20, 2016)

TI (Raleigh) has owned the brand since 1946.  Last used Hercules brand in 1963. 
When you post photos, I'm sure members here can narrow the date.


----------



## Bob B. (May 20, 2016)




----------



## bulldog1935 (May 20, 2016)

http://thecabe.com/forum/search/226803/?q=hercules&o=date&c[title_only]=1&c[node]=11
here's a search on the forum, with bikes (in thread titles) ranging from '46 to 61.

my date reference above was from wikipedia, but other searches for amf + hercules suggests these go into the early 70s


----------



## Bob B. (May 20, 2016)

One more.


----------



## Bob B. (May 20, 2016)

wrongway said:


> I probably had a similar boys version once with the 'camel back' (bent top tube) frame. Too short for me so I sold it. Mine had a pointed chain guard that made it look like it was going fast even when it wasn't moving. If you look on the hub (if it's a Sturmey Archer) you'll see numbers such as '3 65'. that would make it a 1965 model made in March.



Yes I found this.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 20, 2016)

bingo


----------



## Freqman1 (May 20, 2016)

These are probably decent riders but I don't think there is a lot of value as collector bikes. V/r Shawn


----------



## wrongway (May 20, 2016)

Hey! My birthday year! Nice looking bikes, real clean.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 20, 2016)

this is from my birthday year


----------



## Bob B. (May 20, 2016)

Still if anyone could give a ball park figure on value it would be appreciated. I may keep them for my wife and I but that will largely be based on value.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 20, 2016)

I'd have a tough time getting more than $150 for the pair where I am at but in a metropolitan area you may do better. V/r Shawn


----------



## Gasbag (May 20, 2016)

I see matched pairs of 60's - 70's English bicycles in the Chicago Craigslist fairly often. Usually the asking price is $250 - $300 for the pair. They tend to stay on the market a long time before they are either sold or withdrawn.


----------



## wrongway (May 20, 2016)

I have a girl's Huffy that is similar. I tuned it up and made it all ready for my wife to ride. She won't ride it, it won't sell for the $100 or less I have on it so I'm thinking of parting it out for one of my other projects. Must be an Iowa thing, but these don't seem to bring much interest or value around here. Not sure why. I really like them and they are great riders.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 20, 2016)

Cooler to ride those than sell them anyway


----------



## ram.1950 (May 24, 2016)

I picked up a very nice condition Hercules Badged AMF with a SA Date of 1975 for $75 from my local Craigs List. I jumped right on that one because it was so clean and so cheap. Plus I had two 1950s Hercules 3 Speeds when I was a kid (nostalgia). It takes a lot more energy to get a 60 pound classic rolling. The lightweights are great for zipping around and with the internal 3 speed maintenance is practically non-existent. KEEP THEM!!!


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 26, 2016)

Customize the gear ratio and it's great. The 18 tooth rear cog was a key mistake on these bikes. They should have come with a 20 or a 22 by default.

http://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/p/blog-page_17.html



ram.1950 said:


> I picked up a very nice condition Hercules Badged AMF with a SA Date of 1975 for $75 from my local Craigs List. I jumped right on that one because it was so clean and so cheap. Plus I had two 1950s Hercules 3 Speeds when I was a kid (nostalgia). It takes a lot more energy to get a 60 pound classic rolling. The lightweights are great for zipping around and with the internal 3 speed maintenance is practically non-existent. KEEP THEM!!!


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 26, 2016)

I think you have to jump 4 teeth on the cog so you can remove a chainlink pair.


----------



## slcurts (May 27, 2016)

Your bikes were made by Raleigh, and are really just Raleigh Sports with different racks and decals. Yours are in pretty great condition! There's plenty of interest  (though not major money) in Raleigh 3-speeds, especially in East Coast college towns. Check out the Facebook groups "Vintage British Three Speeds" and "The Raleigh Bicycle Nottingham" for more expertise. There's also a very long thread on bikeforums, http://www.bikeforums.net/classic-vintage/623699-love-english-3-speeds.html.


----------



## alexM (Mar 13, 2018)

Bob, are they still available as a male/female pair?


----------

